# Port forwarding in Airtel GPRS



## teknoPhobia (Dec 27, 2005)

simple question, how do I avail port forwarding on an airtel GPRS connect, does anyone have any ideas? the why is not important here, only the how


----------



## amritpal2489 (Feb 1, 2006)

Is there any hack to activate Airtel Office for free or surf other sites using Airtel Live?


----------



## icecoolz (Feb 1, 2006)

amritpal2489: 
Asking for hacks, cracks and so on in this forum is illegal. So please watch what you ask for as it could lead to you getting banned.


----------

